# Need Help!! Ss Brake Lines Leaking!



## netsatwork (Jan 2, 2003)

I installed Goodridge SS brake lines yesterday and I am getting pretty major leaking from three of the lines (so far). The problem is with the connection at the main brake line, not the banjo bolt at the caliper. However, one of Goodridge's supplied bolts snapped while tightening it (luckily I was able to get the remainder of the bolt out of the caliper). I have tightened the upper nuts on the main brake lines as tight as I can without completely stripping them. I still get leaks. Do I need to use some type of epoxy or something like teflon tape (plumbing) when installing the brake lines? Right now they are only under the pressure of bleading the brakes, I am really worried what will happen under heavy braking. Thanks for any help. I am stuck.


----------



## Yahnozha (May 8, 2003)

Check and make sure you have the correct lines on the front and rear....On the P11 G20 the connections onto the hardline are different. The fronts are a M10 x 1.0 Concave fitting (the hardline looks like a swaged piece of tubing). The rears are an M10 X 1.0 Convex (Inverted Flare - the hardline looks like a flared piece of tubing) Fitting. If you put the wrong fitting on the wrong hardline, they will not make a good seal and will leak. Teflon tape helps, but shouldnt be necessary. IMO, yank off all the lines and start over. Clean off the threads and mating surfaces...this will help.


----------

